# shelf life



## fishman (Jan 10, 2011)

what is the shelf life of juice buckets if unopened and have been kept refrigerated?


----------



## cpfan (Jan 10, 2011)

Shelf Life? Not sure, but there's a good chance that the juice has turned to wine, even if refrigerated.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 10, 2011)

I seriously doubt it would be long with the exception of it fermenting on it's own. Most juices are sulfited at the winery then bucketed. Several weeks later refered or not it would ferment or spoil.

Once fermented it would last a little longer until the sedimant would start to decompose giving bad taste to the wine.

Curious why you're asking. Is someone trying to sell them?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 10, 2011)

Refrigerated or Frozen? Big difference!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2011)

Like said above it can make a big difference. If its a kit bucket like a Mosti Mondiale Ajj Juice or RJS Bolaro then probably about 18 months. If it was fresh juice then even if chilled down to around 42* it will start fermenting usually so if your buying a left over then its most likely fermented down to about 1.020 or there abouts by now.


----------



## fishman (Jan 11, 2011)

*wie juice*

reason for asking is jerilue produce found 10 buckets of california juice the were buried by other product when doing inventory monday. juice has been held at 34*. owner called me and asked what I thought . kind of figured it probably was over the hill.thanks for the replys


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 11, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Sad, juice/wine may be good or bad. If really interested maybe you could see if they could open it in front of you and if it smelled good, get it for a deal. I would definitely sulfite it immediately.

Maybe 20 bucks a bucket?? Maybe a decent deal.????????


----------



## fishman (Jan 12, 2011)

juice will probably be free, going to check it out, can't hurt.anything in particular i should look for?hydrometer readinging etc. thanks art


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2011)

Take it home and ck the gravity. worst case is you toss it.
Taste it and look at the color.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, at that price and wrst comes to worst you stil have a free 5 gallo bucket which can be made into your corkidor or a primary for 3 gallon batches.


----------



## fishman (Jan 14, 2011)

Picked up 10 buckets today ,opened and tasted all of them and they seem alright .3 whites and 7 reds from chile yikes8 mon. old cali, and italy.wines too cold(36*) to get an accurate sg . we sulfated them and are waiting for them to warm up to get an sg reading. will post all the info I have tomorrow. It should be interesting to see how this goes.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 14, 2011)

fishman said:


> Picked up 10 buckets today ,opened and tasted all of them and they seem alright .3 whites and 7 reds from chile yikes8 mon. old cali, and italy.wines too cold(36*) to get an accurate sg . we sulfated them and are waiting for them to warm up to get an sg reading. will post all the info I have tomorrow. It should be interesting to see how this goes.




Sounds like a score to me....


----------

